
Paycheck Protection Program Recipient Map - miles
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/sbaloans
======
virusduck
Only 9 states data are present...

~~~
ed312
From the site: "data upload in progress: 9/50 states completed"

~~~
skoskie
A day later it’s up to 12.

This should be resubmitted next month.

